# Wall hanging height



## David831 (Mar 6, 2013)

I just got a samsung 55" led and am going to mount it on the wall and the couch is 15' away, are there any recommendation for the height I should hang the tv on the wall ?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

When mounting mine I looked around and found suggestions for mounting the middle of the screen at eye height, the bottom of the screen at eye height, or variations in between. 
I eventually mounted it with a point about a third of the way up at eye level and find this comfortable. (My screen is slightly smaller than yours and I am sitting closer as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Generally the bottom of the screen should not be lower than 24" off the floor and not higher than 36" for optimal viewing.


----------



## David831 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok thank you, I was looking at putting the bottom of the tv at about 4 1/2' but it seemed really high


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

The closer to eye level the better. I have seen countless TV's in houses above fireplaces (usually more than 5ft up) and while aesthetically pleasing it makes for an awkward and sometimes painful viewing experience.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think some of it is very subjective and depends on what you are trying to accomplish. For example, I can't afford to have my toddler destroy the tv because it was within his reach. Therefore it's up on the wall at a nice, safe, secure height with all the wiring inside the wall and out of his maniacal grasp


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

BD55 said:


> ...and out of his maniacal grasp


LOL!


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a 55 inch on a stand that's 38 inches to the bottom of the screen. Seating distance is 15 feet away and I find it very comfortable to watch. It was originally at 30 inches but I raised it so I could raise the center speakers and like both the higher center and TV.

Seat height is 16 inches and I am 5 ft 10 inches. Seems to me those are also important to take into consideration


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

David831 said:


> I just got a samsung 55" led and am going to mount it on the wall and the couch is 15' away, are there any recommendation for the height I should hang the tv on the wall ?


I'm curious, where are your sources and equipment are located? If they are not hidden or remotely located then under the TV is the most convenient place and that typically means a piece of furniture that the TV sits on. I originally wanted a wall mounted set but then thought about the support equipment and decided a TV stand was the best and easiest installation for my situation. Just a thought to make sure you cover all the options.

If wall mounting, I favor lower vs. higher height. Seated eye level for the middle of the screen is comfortable. People tend to mount TVs and framed pictures too high on the wall to try and balance the ceiling to floor dimensions and forget that is must be looked at by your eyes. This is usually at a much lower height especially if you're seated.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

There's obviously a lot of subjectivity when it comes to screen height. I have seen recommendations from the folks at SeymourAV (makers of the Centerstage XD acoustically transparent projection screen), stating that the ideal screen height would place your eyes about 1/6 to 1/3 of the way up from the bottom of the screen. My current TV is a little lower than that (my eyes are probably 1/3 of the way from the top of the screen) and I think I'd like it a little higher than that, so 1/3 from the bottom seems reasonable to me.


----------

